# Results - Central Ohio Crappie Circuit



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

Yesterday was a tough day on Rocky Fork but we had some great teams out there! The winner of the 1st 2015 Central Ohio Crappie Circuit tournament of the year at Rocky Fork was the team of:

Thuering/Smith who caught 5 fish weighing 2.66lbs


Big Fish: 

Powell in his first COCC tournament and first time on Rocky Fork had a nice slab that weighed 1.28lbs

Non-Crappie:

The only fish brought back to weigh-in that wasn't a crappie was a yellow perch caught by the team of Thuering/Smith that weighed 0.48lbs


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

The next tournament is at Delaware Lake on Saturday, April 11 from 7:30am-3:30pm at the main marina ramp off SR 23. 

Check-in starts at 6:45am

Weigh-in is at 4pm


----------



## timjr (Jul 23, 2009)

Do you think the lake will be fishable with all the rain coming this week?


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

Yep, it will dirty the water but the fish will be there.


----------



## timjr (Jul 23, 2009)

4 feet high and rising.


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

Tournament still on as of now at Delaware on Saturday, April 11. Go to www.tourneyfishing.com to check and see what will happen with Delaware tournament. No updates will be posted on here.


----------

